# Swarm Kahuna Pics



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

If you read my post in the Bee Forum, these are the pics my wife took. Out of about a hundred shots, she actually did manage to take a couple with me in the frame. 

This is the swarm by the time I got there.











Assessing the situation.










I move the bees to a 10-frame deep. Bees are everywhere.










They are starting to land on the box after I shook in the main branch.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

WooHoo! Nice swarm.

I am jealous.

Keith


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Being that it's going to snow here tonight, I am wicked jealous also....actually, I am glad to see the pictures. Days I can look forward to.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Jeffzhear said:


> I am wicked jealous also


You didn't live in Boston at some point did you?

Keith


----------

